# Mysql PID



## Domik309 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello I delete my MySQL PID file and MySQL cant start now how I find my MySQL PID  reinstall and deinstall doesn't work install too.

I can't reinstall my FreeBSD 9.2.
MySQL version 5.
Sorry for my  very BAD English...


----------



## Abriel (Mar 1, 2015)

If you check `ps aux | grep mysql`, you will see that your mysql is running. You can kill it and then run it. PID will be recreated.


----------



## Domik309 (Mar 1, 2015)

iI try `ps aux | grep mysql`:

```
root@atharia:~ # ps aux | grep mysql
mysql 69445   0.0  0.1  14536  1744 ??  Is   Fri09PM     0:00.01 /bin/sh /usr/l
mysql 69541   0.0  2.3 272240 46984 ??  I    Fri09PM     0:56.85 /usr/local/lib
root  96789   0.0  0.1  16312  1652  0  S+   10:58PM     0:00.00 grep mysql
root@atharia:~ # service mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
root@atharia:~ # service mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
```
iI go to /var/db/mysql to chcek PID file and nothing found...

Where is problem? :/


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2015)

Try removing your my.cnf. I've had this happen a couple of times with some variables set in my.cnf. For some reason MySQL won't install the default databases using those settings. Temporarily removing my.cnf seems to help. Once the initial databases are set up you can put your my.cnf back.


----------

